# Do you think it is ok to give dog paracetamol?



## newfiesmum

Ok, might sound a daft question, but Joshua is driving me nuts. He has not stopped crying for about two hours and I think maybe his legs are hurting, but I don't have any painkillers till I go to the vet tomorrow.

A long time ago my then vet told me to give my retriever paracetamol or calpol 6+ when he had a blood clot removed from his ear. I don't have calpol.

He seems to shut up when I give him a cuddle (don't do it till he has shut up) so I am not sure. He used to have a habit of constantly crying but hasn't done so for a while now.

What do people think? Stick it out til tomorrow or not?


----------



## Guest

is he spoilt and wanting attention


----------



## Dally Banjo

I fairly sure its ok for dogs but NOT cats but no idea how much to give :confused1: can you ring & ask your vets emergency number or the help line on your insurance if you have one for him  x


----------



## Kinjilabs

Personaly I wouldnt give him Paracetamol, I did give one of my past Labs one once when she went lame... and she collapsed

Just have to cuddle all night hope hes soon better


----------



## k4r4

I was told that I could give Bobby a quarter of one by the vet not that long ago and he was asleep long enough and it did him the world of good.


----------



## Mum2Heidi

Do you have aspirin? I think thats better than paracetamol. That said - last year my pup got cystitis and it started up in the evening. I rang the emergency vet (because she was still v young) and he told me to give her paracetamol and bring her in the next morning if she wasnt right. I gave it to her, she was much more comfy. Took her to the vets in the morning and his partner told me I shouldnt have given it to her:scared:


----------



## luvmydogs

I wouldn't. Apparently dogs don't metabolise it like humans so the dosage has to be spot on if used. The only human painkiller I give is tramadol, and that only in an emergency.


----------



## happysaz133

I was told Paracetamol was toxic to dogs, but they can have ibuprofen. My dogs have all had Ibuprofen over the years with no side affects


----------



## luvmydogs

If you give aspirin or ibuprofen, feed him first (same as for us)


----------



## Doolally

Phone your OOH vet and ask. Dogs *can* have paracetamol/aspirin/ibuprofen BUT it should only be given on veterinary advice for that particular dog, at that particular time, for that particular condition, and the dose must be very accurate. (and cats are a nonono)


----------



## newfiesmum

Kinjilabs said:


> Personaly I wouldnt give him Paracetamol, I did give one of my past Labs one once when she went lame... and she collapsed
> 
> Just have to cuddle all night hope hes soon better


Don't like the sound of that - I mean the collapsing, not the cuddle! Yes he is spoilt, but I don't think he is seeking attention. He only gets a cuddle when he shuts up. I have put him outside in case he is too warm and he has stopped now for a bit, so think I will leave it.

The only other painkillers I have are my prescription cocodomol for my back and I wouldn't want to chance that. Looks like I am in for another disturbed night!

Thanks again.


----------



## Guest

When Alaska broke her leg the emergancy vet told us to give her a quoter (cant spell that word) of paracetamol and that would do her until morning. So I did....she was fine off it infact she stopped crying and went to sleep while we splinted her leg.

The next day she was a little high...singing to a song which she had never done before and was in a very good mood. 

I have never given it her again as when we saw the vet for the last time regarding her leg he gave us a bottle of real dog pain killers for if we needed it in future as she can still do a little to much on her leg.

Edit to add......ring a emergancy vet and ask for advice. They will tell you if they feel its safe to.


----------



## RAINYBOW

Have you got any decent bones to distract him from the pain ?


----------



## Old Shep

If she has cried for 2 hours I doubt it's nothing, phone your vet's out of hours service. All vets have them.

Hope she's OK


----------



## newfiesmum

Don't have any bones, but I have some joint sticks someone bought me from Pets at Home. He actually asked to come in when he heard the toaster pop up so hasn't lost his appetitie! If he starts up again I will call vets, but with all the conflicting views I don't think I will chance any human painkillers.


----------



## RAINYBOW

newfiesmum said:


> Don't have any bones, but I have some joint sticks someone bought me from Pets at Home. He actually asked to come in when he heard the toaster pop up so hasn't lost his appetitie! If he starts up again I will call vets, but with all the conflicting views I don't think I will chance any human painkillers.


Though you meant something else when i saw joint sticks  Well apparently its very good for arthritic pain  might shut him up too :lol:


----------



## paddyjulie

I mentioned paracetamols to my vet a while ago and she she screwed her face up at me ...saying that, when we were kids our Lab used to get half a one when she was a bit stiff etc when she was old...i would ring your vet up and ask them.....would a hot water bottle help wrapped up in a towel...as long as he is not a chewer though

juliex


----------



## Spellweaver

Paracetamol is ok for dogs, but the trouble with paracetamol is that there is a narrow margin between the theraputic dose (ie the dose that works) and an overdose, so the dose needs to be advised by a vet on a mg/per kg body weight ratio. Aspirin or ibuprofen are much safer, and will work much better for arthritic pain; although they run risks of causing stomach upsets and stomach ulcers and so need to be given after food.

Co-codamol tablets contain 500mg paracetamol btw, plus either 8mg or 30mg of codeine.


----------



## luvmydogs

Spellweaver said:


> Paracetamol is ok for dogs, but the trouble with paracetamol is that there is a narrow margin between the theraputic dose (ie the dose that works) and an overdose, so the dose needs to be advised by a vet on a mg/per kg body weight ratio. Aspirin or ibuprofen are much safer, and will work much better for arthritic pain; although they run risks of causing stomach upsets and stomach ulcers and so need to be given after food.


Just what I said :thumbup:


----------



## newfiesmum

He has had a joint stick (Rainybow, would have tried the other sort if I had it - supposed to be good for arthritis!) and he is sleeping outside now. Let's hope that keeps up when I get him in to go to bed.

Thanks for all your answers, really decided me. Even one adverse reaction in all your experiences is one too many. Also, he is a very heavy dog so easy to get the dosage wrong. I am still expecting to be woken up in the night, though.


----------



## Spellweaver

luvmydogs said:


> Just what I said :thumbup:


Great minds think alike :thumbup: ......... heh heh, either that or fools seldom differ


----------



## Jazzy

My vet advised me to give childrens soluble aspirin to my dog when I thought he was in pain one night before going to the vets the next day. I was told Ibuprofen definitely shouldn't be given.


----------



## newfiesmum

Jazzy said:


> My vet advised me to give childrens soluble aspirin to my dog when I thought he was in pain one night before going to the vets the next day. I was told Ibuprofen definitely shouldn't be given.


You see, so many conflicting experiences. I am glad I asked, as would never forgive myself if I got it wrong. He is still asleep outside; I will leave the door open for a bit to cool the house down so that he doesn't get too hot. I shall freeze, but thems the sacrifices!


----------



## mollymo

Paracetamol is toxic to dogs and affects the red blood cells in the body.
Hope you get some sleep tonight


----------



## cinnamontoast

Half an aspirin, at the max, really.

Paracetamol can be fatal to cats.


----------



## Malmum

An emergency vet once told me I could give aspirin with food as it's a NSAID but not paracetamol.


----------



## _Sara_

When Bekki hurt her back and the vet didn't give me anything her breeder suggested some Calpol. Seemed to work a treat, helped her sleep. I would have no idea on a dose for a big dog tho, she got a dose for a 2 year old. She is teeny tho! Hope he gets better soon


----------



## newfiesmum

Ok this is how the night went. I went to sleep about 11, having left the back door open for an hour or so first and turned off all the heating. 12.15 he was barking and crying, so I went down, let him out. He had a wee but wasn't desperate. Went back to bed, 15 minutes later he was at it again. This time I came down and left the back door open all night. He didn't wake up again, slept out in the garden till goodness knows what time. So, I don't think it was his legs at all. I think he was too warm, but when I was panicking, too stupid to go outside! Now, I don't know about you lot but I don't really want to leave the back door open all night!

I am going to try and get a DAP collar now to see if that will make him sleep a bit more, unless anyone has any better ideas. I shall be getting his painkillers from the vet as well today. I hope they do a collar to fit him.

Thanks for all your advice.


----------



## luvmydogs

Can you give him a kennel outside?


----------



## newfiesmum

luvmydogs said:


> Can you give him a kennel outside?


There is a big wooden wendy house that the previous owners left behind which I could kit out, but I doubt he has the brains to go in it! And I don't think Ferdie would settle if Joshua is outside. I really don't like the idea of keeping a dog outside all night; I am scared someone might steal him, to be honest. Then he will probably wake me up to come back in.

I have had a quick look and they don't seem to do a DAP collar big enough, so it will have to be the diffuser. But I am going to the vet first; perhaps he has some nytol for dogs!


----------



## luvmydogs

I don't suppose there's a dog flap big enough either :idea:


----------



## Malmum

I don't mind leaving the back door open at night as I sleep downstairs with the big dogs - not actually with them, lol - - while my grown up kids sleep upstairs with the two little dogs. Apart from the cold the only thing that bothers me is foxes as they're often in the garden at night and i'm scared one of the dogs will get one - awful!

The only time i'm up and down in the night is if Kali or Flynn have a tummy prob which I assume is indigestion as they will be in and out eating grass til the cows come home and just don't want to come in. They have a kennel but I don't like leaving them without access to indoors and I have a seven foot wall all round and a padlocked side gate so any burglar would have to be very determined to get in. Wouldn't leave the door open if it were just the little dogs though! :eek6:

I also have warning signs on the side gate and back wall saying dogs roaming free 24hours to put anyone off.


----------



## newfiesmum

luvmydogs said:


> I don't suppose there's a dog flap big enough either :idea:


I've got one of those - it's called a door!


----------



## luvmydogs

Spellweaver said:


> Great minds think alike :thumbup: ......... heh heh, either that or fools seldom differ


hm I wonder which it is?  Anyway you said it far more eloquently than I did. 


newfiesmum said:


> I've got one of those - it's called a door!


:lol::lol:


----------

